# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Книга покупок и вычеты

## самик

Здравствуйте!

я по профессии не бухгалтер, так что заранее прошу прощение за возможные тупые вопросы:)

у нас  фирма занимается оптовой торговлей. книга покупок формируется нормально (вроде), но к вычету принимаются суммы для всех приобретенных товаров, хоть они и не все реализованы,,, как сделать, чтобы было нормальноИ то есть чтобы к вычету были учтены ндс за уже проданные товары толькоИ спасибо заранее, очень жду ответов...

----------


## avddev

Так не бывает по НК к вычету принимаются суммы налога за полученные и оприходованные товары (работы,услуги) причем здесь реализацияИ? Книга формируется правильно.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> книга покупок в 1с 8.0 у меня сформировалась так, что произошла группировка по контрагентам, как это исправить, можетбыть в "сервисе" есть настройка? документ "формирование книги записей книги покупок" сформирован номально


Какая конфигурация? 1С8.0 - что-то уж очень древнее...
Скорее всего в отчете есть кнопка "Настройка", и там включена группировка по контрагентам

----------


## olok9000

В Москве все зрелые проститутки представлены на нашем сайте, а еще у нас есть интим карта всех девушек для вашего досуга.

----------

